

Pinterest for Android released - uwemaurer
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pinterest

======
sosuke
They also released the iPad version, I tried linking to their blog but it
[dead]ed my submission immediately.

------
danielhunt
[offtopic] I would _love_ to see the source code for well polished apps like
this.

So much good could be done for the promotion of well designed apps, by making
things like this openly available.

~~~
wallflower
The sad truth is that the differentiator for apps in the Play marketplace is
to be really good. That is their competitive advantage.

In a world where a Designer (with training) can fire up Interface Builder and
skin an app without having the code and make it look pretty darn awesome - and
where to skin an Android app is almost like torture for a designer - really -
ask a designer, if you don't believe me.

In a world where there are at least a double-digit number high-quality open
source implementations for image caching (as in load over network on demand,
tiered cache - memory, disk) in the iOS world - and maybe 4-5 (AQuery, Novoda,
Ignition - I remember off-hand) in the Android world - it's just a different
community. There isn't a lot of sharing going on (but that has changed). I
think it is a top-down thing - Apple loves its developers (I've been to a
couple Apple events) - they want their developers to make awesome apps. Google
- not so much - with the exception of Diane Hackborn and Romain Guy and a few
others - there is no army of developer evangelists - just a SWAT team, at
best. Google hides behind the curtain ("pay no attention to the man behind the
curtain). Apple, for lack of a better term, has created a strong community
(profits from the App Store help - and profits for making free apps for
Fortune 500 companies - for the majority of those who don't make an App Store
revenue living) and really, a tribe (in the Seth Godin sense).

However, there is hope. Jake Wharton, now working for Square, has done more to
single-handedly advance the lowest-common-denominator for UI/UX in the Play
marketplace at large with his ActionBarSherlock.

~~~
nicpottier
Ya, pretty spot on.

I'm just coming off a big Android project and it is indeed really painful, but
as you said saints like Jake and ABS make it actually possible to make
something that looks good on all devices.

I do have to say that with the combination of ABS and HoloEverywhere it isn't
THAT hard to make a good looking Holo app across all devices anymore. There is
a very steep learning curve, but once you have your project set up and learn
the tricks of RelativeLayout etc, then it is mostly predictable.

But ya, nowhere near the amount of resources as iOS.. hope that changes.

